# [Recruiting - PbP] Savage Worlds Rise of the Runelords



## Torillan (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm looking for 3-5 players for a SW PbP over at Mythweavers using Paizo's Rise of the Runelords Adventure Path.  Go here to check out more info or post your interest.


----------

